

Google Syncs Google Apps With Outloook - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/09/google-syncs-google-apps-with-outloook/

======
swombat
Please fix this over-editorialised headline back to the original: "Google
Syncs Google Apps With Outloook"

~~~
godDLL
Second that. It's not "real-world acknowledgement", it's just that Outlook is
a behemoth, and a pain to support.

Outlook users will sure appreciate this, the two percent of them that _care_.

~~~
nailer
Your acknowledgement that Outlook is a behemoth seems to coincide with Outlook
being a major part of the real world.

~~~
sp332
Behemoth meaning big, slow, and not something you'd want to get closer than
100 feet of.

------
nailer
First thing: great, there are indeed too many users for whom Outlook is the
email interface.

However, who doesn't Google try and improve the very poor UI of Gmail first?
There's no vertical view (humans find reading short columns easier than wide
lines), no message body preview, Google calendar is invisible, the whole thing
seems quite ghetto when compared even to Hotmail.

~~~
motoko
I disagree. I like Gmail's email interface best, and I like that I can scan
many messages quickly ---even on small screens.

But Google publishes a solution: the Google Apps API. Also, since it's email,
you can simply import, forward, or sync your Google mail into any other mail
application that you like better.

